# Thinking of Sonotube Build: Should I?



## CBMC (Nov 30, 2009)

I am now leaning towards a Sonotube, a 1 CS SDX15 (for now), and a Behringer EP2500. Here is what I have came up with so far. Any suggestions are welcome. Also, I noticed that a lot of people use 3 layers of MDF on the endcaps, are two layers of the MDF exposed (outside Sonotube), or just 1 of the three layers outside the Tube? Where can I find 7 inch tube for the port?


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

One layer outside, two in.

For 7" tube I would try a hardware store that carries 6" tube - sometimes they have some that are a little bigger or a little smaller still classified as 6".


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I've not seen a 7" tube.


----------



## CBMC (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, I might just kick the port diameter up to 8". Would using a 38.75 inch port cause any problems? (As long as the driver has plenty of clearance)


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Not a problem.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

CBMC said:


> Ok, I might just kick the port diameter up to 8". Would using a 38.75 inch port cause any problems? (As long as the driver has plenty of clearance)


It would actually be better from a port air velocity standpoint.  

As far as building it. I say go for it. :T


----------



## CBMC (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks alot...Looks like this is what I am going to build. Will post some pics once I get it going.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I just ran the numbers and you'll have to use a 22" diameter sonotube with a 8" diameter port to have enough clearance.


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

SteveCallas said:


> One layer outside, two in.
> 
> For 7" tube I would try a hardware store that carries 6" tube - sometimes they have some that are a little bigger or a little smaller still classified as 6".


this is true, that is how I got a 17" OD sonotube that clearly says 16" on the side.
it is how they pack them one inside the other


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

knobert said:


> this is true, that is how I got a 17" OD sonotube that clealy says 16" on the side.
> it is how they pack them on inside the other


the variance at that size is negligible, but 6 to 7 it is a bit more of a concern.


----------



## CBMC (Nov 30, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> I just ran the numbers and you'll have to use a 22" diameter sonotube with a 8" diameter port to have enough clearance.


OK, how does this look with the 24" Sonotube? (same 2.25 endcap dimensions as in first post)


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## CBMC (Nov 30, 2009)

Would a HPF be recommended with this setup? If so, what would you recommend as the cutoff frequency? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

In most cases a HPF is not required with a large enclosure tuned to 15 hz or lower.


----------

